# How do you like your steak?



## Mista (May 3, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2007)

medium.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 3, 2007)

charred


----------



## Mista (May 3, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> charred



Is that because anything less grosses you out, or you like the texture?


----------



## vortrit (May 3, 2007)

Medium rare for sure.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 3, 2007)

I like the texture and the taste.  I'll eat medium well, but I prefer well done.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 3, 2007)

Medium rare for sure.  well done is a waste of steak.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 3, 2007)

Properly Cooked.


----------



## kinkery (May 3, 2007)

Medium rare fersher


----------



## StanUk (May 4, 2007)

Medium well definatly


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> charred




"If you think that you like your steak medium, try medium-rare.  If you think you like you steak medium-well, try medium.  If you think you like your steak well-done, think again, you don't really like steak."


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "If you think that you like your steak medium, try medium-rare.  If you think you like you steak medium-well, try medium.  If you think you like your steak well-done, think again, you don't really like steak."



Bunch of crap.  Why don't you try eating chicken without cooking it all the way throuh... you gonna say you don't really like chicken if you don't like it uncooked?

Medium Well, cook my damn steak don't just pretend to cook it by making the outside brown...


----------



## fohawkenator (May 4, 2007)

*15 and pressin 375*

well done fuck yeah


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Bunch of crap.  Why don't you try eating chicken without cooking it all the way throuh... you gonna say you don't really like chicken if you don't like it uncooked?
> 
> Medium Well, cook my damn steak don't just pretend to cook it by making the outside brown...



You may not be aware of this, but chicken and beef are two different kinds of meat.  Now that you're aware of this, you'll understand that they have different cooking characteristics.

I hope that wasn't too confusing for you.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 4, 2007)

Well done. People think I'm crazy. I say fuck people.


----------



## Witchblade (May 4, 2007)

Medium well or well done most of the time, but I'll eat anything from rare on.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2007)

Rare.  When I stick a fork in it, I want to hear it moo.


----------



## DontStop (May 4, 2007)

Bloody as hell


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Rare. When I stick a fork in it, I want to hear it moo.


 
Rip it's horns out and wipe it's ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 4, 2007)

Pink juice when poked.  More than that kills the flavor and makes the meat begin to get tough.   16 - 20 oz ribeye ... 2" thick with no grizzle in the middle of the meat cooked so that the juice can run off as it cooks.  

I like pork and *chicken* the same way.  I'm immune to meat borne diseases ...  ... for the learning impaired I'm joking.  Red meat can be cooked a little lower in temp and still be free of the cooties while pork and chicken take another 20 or so more degrees of heat to effectively kill the diseases that would otherwise kill humans.

For steaks I look for about 145°F to be delicious.
Chicken ... 165 °F
Pork ... 160 °F


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Rare. When I stick a fork in it, I want to hear it moo.


 


DontStop said:


> Bloody as hell


 
Years ago when I was a waiter, a lady ordered a steak and went on and on about how little she wanted it cooked.

I replied, "Lady, what you want isn't barely cooked; what you want is somewhat alive."


----------



## DontStop (May 4, 2007)

oh you...


----------



## MeatZatk (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "If you think that you like your steak medium, try medium-rare.  If you think you like you steak medium-well, try medium.  If you think you like your steak well-done, think again, you don't really like steak."



Pretty sure I like steak...well done.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

What you're looking for is a hamburger.


----------



## Witchblade (May 4, 2007)

Hamburger is fine.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What you're looking for is a hamburger.



Not when I order a steak


----------



## DontStop (May 4, 2007)

I'm Albertan, any red meat is an essential part of my diet


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm Albertan, any red meat is an essential part of my diet




My uncle has a ranch in Alberta.  The Mad Cow shit really fucked them over.  I have other uncles in Montana its funny how they talk mad shit to each other.  

have you read

Amazon.com: Wolf Willow: A History, a Story, and a Memory of the Last Plains Frontier (Penguin Twentieth-Century Classics): Books: Wallace Stegner,Page Stegner


----------



## largepkg (May 4, 2007)

Pittsburgh is the only way to go!


----------



## Gordo (May 4, 2007)

Steak, practically moo'ing preferably with a nice dry cab, or an ice cold Ricker's
  Keeps the tapeworms happy


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

"Bring me the whole cow.  I'll eat what I want and ride the rest home!" - Dennis Leary


----------



## danzik17 (May 4, 2007)

I'll eat it anywhere from rare to medium-well and like it, but right around medium/medium-rare is perfect.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

Medium-well


----------



## ABCs (May 4, 2007)

Between medium and medium well. I don't like it bleeding still on my plate but I also don't like it tasting like a frigg'n rock.  Same way I like my burgers.


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2007)

I never understood why people order Medium well or more cooked.  Might as well order a piece of cardboard.

Medium Rare, but have eaten raw beef before.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2007)

A good cook should be able to make a medium-well or even well-done steak without it being too dry or tasting like cardboard.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I never understood why people order Medium well or more cooked.  Might as well order a piece of cardboard.
> 
> Medium Rare, but have eaten raw beef before.



It's like I said, if a person orders their steak well-done, they don't really like steak.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's like I said, if a person orders their steak well-done, they don't really like steak.



those people should stick to steak.  chicken fried fried steak that is


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

I use to order my steaks well-done, but then I realized I was just a hamburger guy.

It wasn't until I started to move down on the cooking chart that I discovered what steak really tastes like.

Now, depending on the steak, I take it medium or medium-rare.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2007)

Gotta be partially mooing still for me.


----------



## leg_press (May 6, 2007)

Used to have my steak well done, but it made me jaw ache, at a cousins wedding it was 'medium or nothing' and I loved it, so medium all the way


----------



## vortrit (May 6, 2007)

I'm cooking my sunday steak right now!


----------



## rmcfar (May 6, 2007)

if you eat your steak well done and with BBQ sauce of any sort on it you should stop eating steak all together

ask a chef (not the guy at the local sizzler) how a steak is supposed to be eaten and they will say no more cooked then med, and with very basic seasoning

i guess i am from alberta and have never put a steak in my mouth that is below AAA, so i have a slightly tainted view...


----------



## vortrit (May 6, 2007)

rmcfar said:


> if you eat your steak well done and with BBQ sauce of any sort on it you should stop eating steak all together
> 
> ask a chef (not the guy at the local sizzler) how a steak is supposed to be eaten and they will say no more cooked then med, and with very basic seasoning
> 
> i guess i am from alberta and have never put a steak in my mouth that is below AAA, so i have a slightly tainted view...




I don't put anything on my steak. Not even salt or pepper.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

Medium. If it is a filet mignon, maybe medium rare.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You may not be aware of this, but chicken and beef are two different kinds of meat.  Now that you're aware of this, you'll understand that they have different cooking characteristics.
> 
> I hope that wasn't too confusing for you.



I am aware chicken has different properties than steak.  I am just saying that people have different tastes and I think it's rather a pride issue when you say you like it rare and anyone who doesn't like it the way you do is fooling themselves.  Are you right about everything?

I cook my own steak all the time, cook it medium or medium-well and if you know how to do it right like I do, you'll be very pleased with it and not even consider putting any sort of liquid sodium bomb on it (sauce).  I've eaten rare steak and I thought it was very akward tasting.  Didn't look right, didn't feel right when I was chewing it... forget it.

Also I hope you all are cooking your burgers all the way through, once meat is ground up you have to cook it 100% to kill any bacteria that may be present.


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> I am aware chicken has different properties than steak.  I am just saying that people have different tastes and I think it's rather a pride issue when you say you like it rare and anyone who doesn't like it the way you do is fooling themselves.  Are you right about everything?
> 
> I cook my own steak all the time, cook it medium or medium-well and if you know how to do it right like I do, you'll be very pleased with it and not even consider putting any sort of liquid sodium bomb on it (sauce).  I've eaten rare steak and I thought it was very akward tasting.  Didn't look right, didn't feel right when I was chewing it... forget it.



The simple truth of it is that if you cook a steak too much, you've killed most of the flavor and you might as well just eat hamburger.  And I don't like raw steak either.  I don't like the texture and I also don't like the fact that the French do it.



Plateau_Max said:


> Also I hope you all are cooking your burgers all the way through, once meat is ground up you have to cook it 100% to kill any bacteria that may be present.



I usually cook them to medium-well and I've never gotten ill from it.  Hell, I ate at Jack in the Box during the ecoli scare, and still didn't get ill.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

Ick, Jack in the Box... I looooved that stuff back when used to eat fast food.  Ah fond memories of eating 8 super-tacos... back when they were still called super-tacos.

Yeah but seriously dude, my steak tastes amazing how can you say I've killed the flavor?  I do cook medium sometimes too, a slight bit of pink in the middle doesn't bother me but more pink/red than brown does.  I don't like the texture and I'm very health minded which includes risk of disease.

You can be right without everyone else being wrong, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## tucker01 (May 7, 2007)

Nope he is right.  Anything more then Medium Rare is Wrong


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

*sigh* hopeless


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2007)

Medium rare for sure.   Mmmm, filet mignon.


----------



## largepkg (May 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nope he is right.  Anything more then Medium Rare is Wrong


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

Alright you friggin vampires, you win!  I'll just enjoy eating my "not steak"


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2007)

I scoff in your general direction.


----------



## kinkery (May 7, 2007)

i liek it more done than the one i'm eating now. (still red)


----------

